# Help painting crypt ghouls



## Curly (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey all,
I just picked up a unit of crypt ghouls for my new vc army and I am a bit lost as to how to paint them.
Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

If you're using Citadel paints, I'd start 'em from a black undercoat.

Then, I'd undercoat the entire model with the foundation purple.

Next, I'd wash it with Leviathan Purple (the wash, unless my names are completely confused and that's the foundation... but the point is, use the purple wash on it.)

Once that's dry, get some Rotting Flesh and mix it up with the foundation purple. You want 75% Rotting Flesh and 25% purple. Then, layer it on, leaving the recesses showing. 

Next, layer pure Rotting Flesh on, leaving some of the previous layer showing. This will create highlights.

Now, mix in a bit of Skull White into the Rotting Flesh-- you want about 75% Rotting Flesh to 25% Skull White this time. Highlight the model with this, picking out the raised parts of the skin where things have been driven through, knuckles, and other raised areas. 

Then, it's just a question of picking out the details as you see fit.

Another option, which is a lot easier since mix proportions are just 50/50, is to use Reaper Master Series paints, and use the Dark Elf Flesh triad, starting with Dark Elf Shadow and highlighting up to Dark Elf Highlight, mixing in Dark Elf Flesh to the shadow and then the highlight to get a smooth transition-- about five layers in all. Then, mix a bit of a pale green into Aged Bone, and lightly overbrush the model with it. Again, from there, it's just picking out the details.


----------

